# Klien vs Ideal



## SuperG91 (May 15, 2013)

Hey guys, first post here on ET. 

Im a first year apprentice and tool reps from both Klien and Ideal have come in and done a demo.

Both companies have put together a package for us, both being a lot cheaper than buying them elsewhere. However, the Klein package is 12 tools for 200$ whereas the Ideal Package is 34 tools for 350$

Im just wondering which package would be better to start with, AND if there is a significant enough difference between overall quality, to necessitate buying Klien over Ideal.

Thanks!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Ideal. Their screwdrivers suck less.


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Mar 30, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> Ideal. Their screwdrivers suck less.


But their pliers suck more.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

If the Kliens are the Journeyman they might be okay. Not impressed with either one anymore. Go with Wiha or Wera's for screwdrivers.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

for a starter set i doubt someone who is just starting out could tell the difference so just get the ones that look cooler. i don't understand the whole tool war thing anyway. a good mechanic can do more with a couple craftsmen than some slob with a set of insulated wihas


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

With Klein you're just paying for a name. Look for a balance between quality and price


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

AlbertaBeef said:


> But their pliers suck more.


I dunno. According to some guys around here, you have to boil a pair of Kleins in oil and then beat on them with a sledge hammer just to break them in.


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

IMO Ideal wire strippers are the best. The rest of their stuff, not so much. Klein ain't what it used to be either. Look around for stuff that feels good for you. I buy about one 3 dollar 
6 in 1 a year, and it works just fine. You don't have to spend a lot of money to get tools that will work for what you do.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I prefer Ideal to Klein.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I rarely use Ideal but went to a tools show and a salesman talked me into trying one of their "ComboHead" screwdrivers.............junk. Both of them broke. They replaced them but I haven't tried using them again. I've tried different wire strippers but kinda got stuck on Gators.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Aug 28, 2009)

*Ideal*

Klein's the name, but Ideal's got the game!

Ideal's tools may not have the big name, but they last longer and they have a no-hassle warranty. (Try returning a pair of kleins that have a bound up pivot! They'll tell you to beat 'em with a hammer and soak them in oil!)

You should however.... try them in your hand yourself - they'll be in your hands all day, every day - so get tools you like the fit and feel of!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Skip buying those tools and go right to the ones you going to end up with anyway. I have spent a lot of money on tools and I strongly believe you will be happier with the following than the klein or ideal stuff not to say it isn't of quality but ergonomics have a lot to be desired for. One of your first purchases should be a good toolbox to lock away your tools to stop scumbags you work with from borrowing your tools.

http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-30299-Tool-SoftFinish-Piece/dp/B000T9XUI6/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1368826283&sr=8-18&keywords=Wiha

http://www.amazon.com/Bahco-2203-8-Capacity-Ergonomic-Straight/dp/B0002890XS/ref=sr_1_8?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368826325&sr=1-8&keywords=Bahco+pliers

http://www.amazon.com/Knipex-0202225-9-Inch-Leverage-Combination/dp/B000X4KNY6/ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368826384&sr=1-2&keywords=Knipex+combination+pliers

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-D203-6-Standard-Long-Nose-Side-Cutting/dp/B0000302VZ/ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368826497&sr=1-2&keywords=Klein+needlenose+pliers

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-11055-Klein-Kurve-Stripper-Cutter/dp/B00080DPNQ/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368826538&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=Kleinstrippers

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-33-725-25-Feet-FatMax-Measure/dp/B00002PV66/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368826430&sr=1-1&keywords=Stanley+fatmax

http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Leather-5036XXL-XXL-Electrician/dp/B000KL191I/ref=sr_1_11?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368826463&sr=1-11&keywords=Occidental+Electrician

http://www.amazon.com/BAHCO-9071-RP-US-Combination-Adjustable-Wrench/dp/B0012YCXOO/ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368826602&sr=1-4&keywords=Bahco+wrench

http://www.amazon.com/Pack-Stanley-15-206-Handle-Wallboard/dp/B0006V6LWO/ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368826656&sr=1-4&keywords=stanley+wood+drywall+saw

http://www.amazon.com/Tajima-LC-650-Rock-Utility-Knife/dp/B0006HHWY4/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368826689&sr=1-1&keywords=Tajima+knife

http://www.amazon.com/Stabila-25245-Magnetic-Torpedo-V-groove/dp/B000OV55FA/ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368826721&sr=1-3&keywords=Stabila+torpedo

http://www.amazon.com/Estwing-E3-20S-Ripping-Hammer-Handle/dp/B0000224VC/ref=sr_1_23?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368826884&sr=1-23&keywords=estwing

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-46-123-12-Inch-Contractor-Combination/dp/B00002X2HE/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368826931&sr=1-1&keywords=stanley+combination+square

http://www.amazon.com/Irwin-1768781-Marples-Purpose-3-Piece/dp/B003M68TY8/ref=sr_1_11?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368826965&sr=1-11&keywords=Chisels

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-16-292-4-Inch-12-Inch-Utility/dp/B000NNK86K/ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368826999&sr=1-4&keywords=utility+chisel

http://www.amazon.com/Crescent-CX6PT20-Pass-Through-Ratchet-20-Piece/dp/B009L8GEPM/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368827130&sr=1-1&keywords=pass+through+socket+set

http://www.amazon.com/Tajima-GK-G240-Contractor-Folding-Handle/dp/B0008Z7FEG/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368827157&sr=1-1&keywords=Tajima+G+saw

http://www.amazon.com/Bondhus-22199-L-wrench-Double-1-5-10mm/dp/B000E7VG5C/ref=sr_1_sc_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368827194&sr=1-2-spell&keywords=BondhusAllen+keys


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Buy the Ideal set for the price if nothing else.
When you are done your 4 years you will have a better idea of what your preferences are. You will see your coworkers using many different brands and you can try them out.

You'll also know how to use the tools properly so that when you do buy different tools, maybe better ones, you won't destroy them.


----------



## Ewcelectric (Nov 3, 2012)

I like ideal stuff, but I prefer Klein lineman pliers over the ideals. And I own both. I hate the journeyman series, or any other tools with big cumbersome grips (that fall off anyway) as for the "break in" of kleins. Some are worse than others, but air tool oil works good. I use that, and then I dab anti seize (I work in underground mines so very corrosive environment). Has worked well for every tool I've done. Even had to take ratchets apart and oil and anti seize them in the place I'm currently in. Seized right up on my days off Lol


----------



## zapped_electric (May 24, 2013)

If money's an option & your just starting, buy the Ideal, more bang for your buck at this point. Once you work with them for a while & with other guys, you can try out their tools & see what you perfer.

Personally, I like the Klien Journeyman series pliers, stippers & hook knife, but I just buy my screwdrivers from Crappy Tire (i know, likely from China). I found the Klien heads wore out too fast, although I do like the Klein Demo screwdriver's.

As you can see from your post, different guys like different tools. It will take time for you to find out what you like & what you don't. 

I do recommend a decent meter when you can afford it, I perfer the Fluke T5-1000. Does volts (AC/DC), amps up to 100 & ohms, although the ohms range is limited to 1K. If mostly doing volts & amps, it's ideal.


----------



## zapped_electric (May 24, 2013)

Ewcelectric said:


> I like ideal stuff, but I prefer Klein lineman pliers over the ideals. And I own both. I hate the journeyman series, or any other tools with big cumbersome grips (that fall off anyway) as for the "break in" of kleins. Some are worse than others, but air tool oil works good. I use that, and then I dab anti seize (I work in underground mines so very corrosive environment). Has worked well for every tool I've done. Even had to take ratchets apart and oil and anti seize them in the place I'm currently in. Seized right up on my days off Lol


Had the same problem working underground in Yellowknife. Sure is hard on tools U/G.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Either brand will serve your needs. Everyone develops their preferences for hand tools, but any good quality brand will last a good while. Tools do wear out over time, as everything does, but how someone uses or abuses their tools has the most to do with tool life.

I agree with a previous post: Buy a tool box to store and lock up your tools. If you lay your tools down to do something such as unload a truck, on some jobs your tools will disappear.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Knipex pliers suck. I tried them once, not a fan. I couldn't get over how narrow the head of the pliers are. I love my Klein pliers. I go with the cheap dark blue dipped handles. They work fine. I also love their hard cutting dikes (dipped light blue handle). They work great. They pull staples and nails easily thanks to that wide angled head. Thats one thing I can't do as easily with a lot of other brands. Most importantly they'll cut almost anything. 

Yeah, klein screwdrivers suck other than the 11in1 and cabinet tip.


----------

